# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم التابلت الصينى سوفت ويير(Chinese Tablet) شروحات :  طريقة فرمتت الايباد الصيني

## mohamed73

التابلت هو الجهاز اللوحي كبير الحجم حيث ان الخصائص الخاصة بذلك الجهاز تتشابه بشكل كبير مع خصائص الهواتف الذكية  الحديثة ولكن مع شاشة أكبر والكثير من المميزات الأخرى، وتجدر الإشارة أن  ذلك الجهاز هو الأكثر استخداما من قبل الأطفال الصغار والشباب ويعمل ذلك  الجهاز على العديد من أنظمة التشغيل المختلفة ومن الممكن أن يحدث خلل في  ذلك الجهاز يؤدى إلى إجراء الفورمات لعودته كما كان عليه.*خطوات فرمتت التابلت الصيني*في حالة وجود خلل في نظام التشغيل الخاص بالتابلت أو جهاز الايباد الصيني من السهل حل الأمر من خلال فرمتت الجهاز ويتم الأمر على النحو التالي:1- بداية يتم الدخول على الضبط ومن السهل الوصول إليه من خلال الشريط العلوي في شاشة الجهاز. 2- يتم اختيار الإعدادات ومن ثم البحث عن الأمر الخاص بخيارات المطور.3-  سيتم التوجه إلى صفحة جديدة وسوف تجد بها مجموعة من الخيارات يتم الضغط  على خيار USP وهو الخيار الخاص بتصحيح الأخطاء ومن ثم الضغط على موافق.4- بعدها يتم العمل على تفعيل الخيار الخاص بالمواقع الوهمية والضغط على موافق أيضا.5- يتم الخروج من الإعدادات إلى الصفحة الرئيسية الخاصة بالتاب ومن ثم العمل على إيصال التاب بجهاز الكمبيوتر من خلال وصلة USP.6-  على جهاز الكمبيوتر يتم الدخول على المتصفح الخاص به ومن ثم كتابة اسم  الموقع التالي الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] حتي تتمكن من خلالها  الدخول على المدونة التي تحمل إسم البرنامج الخاص بإعادة التاب إلى وضع  المصنع.7- يتم اختيار البرنامج التالي Android Mallty Tools على أن يتم تحميله على الكمبيوتر ومن ثم القيام بتثبيته على الجهاز. 8- يتم فتح البرنامج من خلال أيقونة سطح المكتب التي سوف تجدها بعد أن يكتمل التحميل.9- بمجرد فتح الصفحة الرئيسية للبرنامج سوف تجد الكثير من الخيارات المختلفة وهي على النحو التالي:1- خيار check device والذي يمكنكم من خلاله معرفة كافة التفاصيل الخاصة بالجهاز. 2- خيار reset face/pin lock هذا الخيار يتم من خلاله مسح رموز بن المتواجدة على الجهاز ولابد من مسحها قبل عملية إعادة ضبط المصنع في الجهاز.3- خيار reset gmail  وهذا الخيار يمكنك من خلاله تبديل الجيميل المتواجد على الجهاز بواحد آخر فعال.4-  خيار wive data  وهو ذلك الخيار الذي نبحث عنه من أجل إعادة ضبط المصنع في  الجهاز وإعادته كما كان عليه أول مرة يتم الضغط على ذلك الخيار ومن ثم  القيام بالضغط على الرقم 5 وأخيرا الضغط على enter.10-  هنا يتوجب على المستخدم الانتظار لفترة من الممكن أن تصل إلى 10 دقائق حتى  يتمكن البرنامج من إعادة ضبط المصنع للتابلت ومن ثم يعود الجهاز إلى العمل  مرة أخرى بدون مساعدة وهنا يتوجب أن تقوم بإعادة وضع الجيميل مرة أخرى وأيضا الإعدادات الخاصة بكم وتنزيل البرامج حيث أن عملية الفورمات من شأنها إزالة جميع الأشياء التي تتعلق بك من على الجهاز.11-  في حالة أن كان هناك كارت ذاكرة خارجي متصل بالجهاز من الأفضل أن يتم  إزالته قبل فرمتت الجهاز حتى لا يتم مسح البيانات التي توجد عليها.

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*مشكور يا معلم ع الموضوع المفيد*

----------


## dadi1974

*شكرا و* *بارك الله فيك اخي*

----------

